# Autocruise Augusta - Poor Aim or what??????



## aldershot1

Hi I won't bore you with the unabridged version of my problem but suffice to say that I have been in lengthy discussions with the supplying dealer and the Swift over the Alde wet radiator fitted in our van's bathroom. All along the bottom edge the radiator has started to corrode quite badly.

Having been finally referred to Alde, the supplier of the heating system, we have been told that any repair would not be covered under warranty as they believe that it is our 'poor aim' when using the toilet that has caused the problem  . Swift have also chucked their two pennyworth in and said that there is nothing they can do about it and that this is not a problem that has occurred before (the corrosion not the 'aiming').

Have any of you with this type of heating system experienced anything similar? and how did you fare from a warranty perspective?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated

John


----------



## henry1

have you both tried sitting down :lol:


----------



## Gary1944

Hi John, just had a new bathroom fitted at home and the installer said that he never fits radiators near toilets because any urine splashes cause rust spots to develop. Never heard that before, but seems there is some sense in their answer!

Maybe they should reconsider the positioning of the radiator. Best of luck with your problem.

By the way have you tried going onto the Swift forum. A few well chosen comments on there might help. I believe it's called Swift Talk.

Gary


----------



## VJP

Another example of the ***** horse traders that the motorhome industry has become. 
No-one takes responsibility for anything.
I am continually disgusted and disappointed at the tales I read on this forum from members who have had the same type of customer service as you have received. Had I realised the ethics that these companies abide by, the shoddy build quality and the apparent lack of accountability I think I would not have purchased a motorhome at all.
I wish you luck, but excuse the pun - you may be will be pi**ing in the wind.


----------



## p-c

Hi
If the radiator has been used by Swift in that position and has been designed to be used in MH toilets then the part is not of a sufficient standard for the task, faulty design. A manufacturing fault, a genuine cause of complaint under the sale of goods act, nothing to do with lengths of warranties. Actually the supplying dealers problem, assuming you bought it new.
But I stand to be corrected by any lawyers etc.
Hope you get it sorted. I have to admit I have found that in the van sitting down is best. Bet they don't suggest it in the instruction manual though.
p-c


----------



## cabby

No it cannot be a faulty design, only fitted in the wrong place.what is the cost of replacement and will it include a voucher for specsavers. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## camallison

So, in that case, can they explain why our house kitchen radiator is rusting along the bottom only one year after fitting? It is almost 10 feet from the nearest toilet and my aim is excellent.

Colin


----------



## Grizzly

I can't help thinking that, if poor aim was the problem, you'd have noticed long before the radiator corroded ! As any mother of little boys will tell you, the smell from seepage under lino or from soaked floorboards is an unmissable sign !

G
Edit: Could it be condensation on the cold surface of the radiator , running down ?


----------



## ob1

Obviously Swift and washrooms do not gel. We had a faulty washbasin which both our dealer and Swift agreed should be repaired under warranty. However, after the repairs were carried out it transpired that Swift had not realized that the basin was part of the whole of the back wall (Autocruise Starburst) and renegaded on the agreement. Taking the p--- seems to apply in both cases.


----------



## Twm-Twp

VJP said:


> Another example of the ***** horse traders that the motorhome industry has become.


Wow .... that's a bit unfair on ***** horse traders !!!!!

Hope you get your problem sorted out .... but remember the old ditty 'if you sprinkle when you tinkle, be a sweety and wipe the seaty' Or in your case, the radiator !!!!!!!!


----------



## coppo

henry1 said:


> have you both tried sitting down :lol:


Joking apart, thats the best method to adopt, I thought everyone would have done this anyway in a MH, regardless of the locality of a radiator.

Although as said, it may be just a cheap quality radiator.

I went to price up a new radiator for the house last week, a myson would cost £230, the guy at the plumb centre said there are some Turkisk ones around being sold very cheap that go rusty after just a few months.

Paul.


----------



## aldershot1

Well a big thank you to those with some useful thoughts and to the budding comedians within our ranks you at least put a smile upon my face which is more than Swift have managed :lol: .

john


----------



## Easyriders

We think Swift are taking the p*ss!

Get them to replace it. If not, and if it's made of metal, Hammerite is your man.


----------



## sambelly

just a thought when the system was built and bled was antifreeze left on the radiator and not cleaned off ???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Rust caused by urine. 

The paint must be of poor quality and thickness.

They are taking the p.

My bedroom rad is starting to show signs of corrosion and I cant smell dog p on it.
dave p


----------

